# Breath smells like sour milk....



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

My 2 year old ds has a milk protein intollerance as well as some other digestive issues (we are going to the naturopath on wednesday). No matter how many times his teeth and tongue are brushed, his breath always smells like sour milk. He'll just be talking and you can smell it. Any ideas?


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Don't give him anything but breastmilk and then eliminate intollerances from your diet.

If you are comfortable with it and are not breastfeeding anymore, I'd suggest raw goat milk (or fresh from the dairy case if you can't find raw) instead of any cow dairy.

I'm of the mind that a 2 year old is still to young to wean from mammalian milk, but if he's intollerent of even goat and/or sheep milk the next option would be to totally eliminate dairy, and provide the nutrients through reg. food diet (not suppliment with soy/rice/almond faux milks). If you choose to use a faux milk, coconut milk is the best option imo.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe add probiotics to his diet and foods high in digestive enzymes like pineapple, papaya (unless you suspect allergies to this items).


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I've tried goats milk and he reacts the same way as he does with the dairy, so goats milk is a no no.

I have him on calcium, probiotics and cod liver oil already.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
Don't give him anything but breastmilk and then eliminate intollerances from your diet.

If you are comfortable with it and are not breastfeeding anymore, I'd suggest raw goat milk (or fresh from the dairy case if you can't find raw) instead of any cow dairy.

I'm of the mind that a 2 year old is still to young to wean from mammalian milk, but if he's intollerent of even goat and/or sheep milk the next option would be to totally eliminate dairy, and provide the nutrients through reg. food diet (not suppliment with soy/rice/almond faux milks). If you choose to use a faux milk, coconut milk is the best option imo.

I weaned him at 15 months (I know I know, I totally regret it now). He gets absolutely NO dairy and NO goat milk. I can't find sheep milk here. He does get homemade almond milk on his cereal and such, but we don't drink cups of milk in this house.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Then totally eliminate the dairy. I agree with adding probiotics, but choose a non-dairy source, as well as digestive enzymes (papaya is great).

Does his breath smell sour even when dairy isn't in the diet?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
Then totally eliminate the dairy. I agree with adding probiotics, but choose a non-dairy source, as well as digestive enzymes (papaya is great).

Does his breath smell sour even when dairy isn't in the diet?

Last time we trialed dairy was at LEAST 5 months ago. But he has been dairy free since he was one or two weeks old. So he hasn't had dairy in 5 months and his breath smells like sour milk. That's why I'm confused.

He's on diary free probiotics daily.

ETA. I say he's been dairy free since a week or two old, because I eliminated it the entire time i was nursing.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

This may be totally off base here, but doesn't milk smell sour due to an overgrowth of bacteria? And I assume that those kind of bacterias aren't limited to milk?

So if his breath is smelling like sour milk, it may not have anything to do with dairy, but with the bacteria in his system?

Not sure where to go with any of that though. Does he have any other symptoms other than his breath?

~Julia

ETA: the sour smell of milk is apparently caused by bacteria breaking down lactose into lactic acid. The lactic acid is what smells sour. We produce lactic acid in our muscles when we work out, that's what causes the burning feeling. So maybe there's something to do with lactic acid in his system?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlutgendorf* 
This may be totally off base here, but doesn't milk smell sour due to an overgrowth of bacteria? And I assume that those kind of bacterias aren't limited to milk?

So if his breath is smelling like sour milk, it may not have anything to do with dairy, but with the bacteria in his system?

Not sure where to go with any of that though. Does he have any other symptoms other than his breath?

~Julia

Oh this poor guy has been through the ringer. We are going to the naturopath because we are getting NO help from his regular GP. He has had mucous in his stool since he was born. It looks like someone blew their nose when he goes poop. 95% of the time he SCREAMS when he poops. I have to bend him over my knee and bounce my knee. He farts and farts and farts, then finally poops. It will be a firmer piece of poop followed by a lot of mucous and diarrhea. He poops every 2 days, but the days he poops he'll go 3 or 4 times. He was anemic, but now he has high iron. The stinky breath. Very picky eater. He's off dairy completely. I was going to get him off gluten, but I decided to keep it to a minimum until we saw the naturopath. He also complains of sore legs and feet, which is why I put him on calcium.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlutgendorf* 
ETA: the sour smell of milk is apparently caused by bacteria breaking down lactose into lactic acid. The lactic acid is what smells sour. We produce lactic acid in our muscles when we work out, that's what causes the burning feeling. So maybe there's something to do with lactic acid in his system?

Interesting. I wonder if that's what is causing his leg and foot pain?


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

Oh this poor guy has been through the ringer. We are going to the naturopath because we are getting NO help from his regular GP. He has had mucous in his stool since he was born. It looks like someone blew their nose when he goes poop. 95% of the time he SCREAMS when he poops. I have to bend him over my knee and bounce my knee. He farts and farts and farts, then finally poops. It will be a firmer piece of poop followed by a lot of mucous and diarrhea. He poops every 2 days, but the days he poops he'll go 3 or 4 times. He was anemic, but now he has high iron. The stinky breath. Very picky eater. He's off dairy completely. I was going to get him off gluten, but I decided to keep it to a minimum until we saw the naturopath. He also complains of sore legs and feet, which is why I put him on calcium.

Poor baby (and mama)! This is awful!

Sounds as if you suspect celiac disease or am I reading into you eliminating gluten?







If you do, maybe you can call your naturopath and ask to bring a stool sample to expedite testing. Is his stool greasy? This is another celiac symptom.

I really hope you get the answers you need soon.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I agree, it sounds like possibly caliac, since dairy hasn't been in his diet for so long. Do keep in mind, if he's eating breads and such, there IS dairy in those products as well, unless you are making them from scratch and not using any diary whey or otherwise.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
I agree, it sounds like possibly caliac, since dairy hasn't been in his diet for so long. Do keep in mind, if he's eating breads and such, there IS dairy in those products as well, unless you are making them from scratch and not using any diary whey or otherwise.

I actually buy bread that is dairy free. He's going to the naturopath on Wednesday and his regular GP on Thursday. We are keeping him on gluten right now because if GP FINALLY agrees to the celiac panel, we need him to have gluten in his system.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

good point. I hope you quickly find out what it is and it's easily fixable. Keep us posted, please.


----------

